# PC-Kauffrage



## d4k4 (14. Mai 2003)

Hi ich wollte mal wissen was ihr von diesen Komponenten haltet, und was ihr dafür ausgeben würdet.

Original AMD® Athlon XP 2000+

266 MHz FSB 
Socket-A 

Grosser Kühler, Tigertech
Kugelgelagert 
Von AMD zertifiziert, mit Spezial-Wärmeleitpaste 

ASRock K7VT2 Mainboard
Für Athlon und Duron Prozessoren, auch Athlon Thunderbird und XP 
USB 2.0, 4 x USB (2 auf der Rückseite 2.0 und 2 x USB 1.1 vorne am Gehäuse) 
2 x PS/2, Seriell (COM), Paralellport (LPT) 
ATA 33/66/100/133 PIO Compatibel 
2 x DDR-RAM und 2 x SD-RAM Steckplätze 
200/266 (100/133) MHz FSB 
VIA Chipsatz 
1 x AGP Slot,5 x PCI Steckplätze, CNR Slot 

256 MB RAM PC 2100 DDR-RAM, Markenspeicher
PC 2100 (DDR266) DDR-RAM, 1 DIMM-Modul 

Ultra ATA 100, Auch UDMA und ATA 33 und 66 Kompatibel 
7200 Umdrehungen pro Minute, 9 ms mittlere Zugriffszeit 

Geforce 4 MX 440 Grafikkarte
64 MB Speicher, SE-Chip 
TV-Out mit passendem Kabel 
Auflösung bis zu 1600x1200, 3D 

52x52x24x CD-Writer
52x Lesen von CDs 
52x Schreiben auf CD-R 
24x Wiederbeschreiben 
Software (z.B. Nero 5.5) 
Burnproof (oder z.B. JustLink) 

3,5" ALPS Diskettenlaufwerk

10/100 MBIT LAN Netzwerkadapter

100 % DSL geeignet 
RJ 45 Buchse 
300 Watt PFC Markennetzteil, sehr leise, CE


----------



## Fabian H (14. Mai 2003)

Jo, is n mittelmäßiger Budget PC. Max 500€


----------



## blubber (14. Mai 2003)

mein tip:

- mehr speicher (512 MB)
- andere graka (Ti4200 oder ATI 9500)

bye


----------



## Jamonit (15. Mai 2003)

ja, eine andere Grafikkarte würde ich auch nehmen. Und nimm ruhig einen schnelleren Prozessor, die preise purzeln zur Zeit.


----------

